# Mit 1440p Monitor Full HD Titel spielen? Qualitätsverlust?



## delobre (2. September 2015)

*Mit 1440p Monitor Full HD Titel spielen? Qualitätsverlust?*

Ich wollte demnächst meine Grafikkarte aufrüsten. Das wäre die GTX 970 von MSI (hab mich aus diversen Gründen gegen die R9 390 entschieden). Zudem will ich mir ein 1440p Monitor zulegen, Zwar schafft die 970 aktuelle Titel in den fast höchsten Einstellung flüssig, aber nun zur Frage:

Wie sieht es mit der Bildqualität aus, wenn ich auf meinem WQHD Monitor auf FULL HD einstelle?


----------



## RavionHD (2. September 2015)

*AW: Mit 1440p Monitor Full HD Titel spielen? Qualitätsverlust?*



delobre schrieb:


> Ich wollte demnächst meine Grafikkarte aufrüsten. Das wäre die GTX 970 von MSI (hab mich aus diversen Gründen gegen die R9 390 entschieden). Zudem will ich mir ein 1440p Monitor zulegen, Zwar schafft die 970 aktuelle Titel in den fast höchsten Einstellung flüssig, aber nun zur Frage:
> 
> Wie sieht es mit der Bildqualität aus, wenn ich auf meinem WQHD Monitor auf FULL HD einstelle?



Sieht erfahrungsgemäß nicht so gut aus.

Ich habe auch ein 1440P Monitor (Dell U2515H) und bei 1080P sehen die Farben schon blasser aus usw.

1440P sieht dagegen richtig richtig gut aus!

Ich würde eher eine Detailstufe runter gehen um mit der GTX970 noch 60 Frames in 1440P zu erreichen.


----------



## enta (2. September 2015)

*AW: Mit 1440p Monitor Full HD Titel spielen? Qualitätsverlust?*

Sieht aus wie 1080p ^^


----------



## delobre (2. September 2015)

*AW: Mit 1440p Monitor Full HD Titel spielen? Qualitätsverlust?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort  Naja zur Not nehme ich dann halt meinen alten 1080p Monitor


----------



## Ryle (2. September 2015)

*AW: Mit 1440p Monitor Full HD Titel spielen? Qualitätsverlust?*

Du musst natürlich mit einem sichtbaren Verlust an Bildschärfe rechnen. Gerade an feinen Details, wie Blättern an Bäumen usw, fällt das auf. Je nach Interpolationsleistung des Monitors wirkt das Bild dann wegen der interpolierten Pixel auch leicht verwaschen. Es hält sich aber in Grenzen und man kann so auch ohne weiteres spielen. Trotzdem macht es meistens mehr Sinn irgendwo die Grafikeinstellungen zu reduzieren bevor man anfängt die Auflösung unterhalb der nativen zu betreiben.


----------



## Joim (2. September 2015)

*AW: Mit 1440p Monitor Full HD Titel spielen? Qualitätsverlust?*

Am besten sieht es noch aus wenn es genau 4:1 ist. Also 4 Pixel des Montiors zusammen 1 Pixel des Spiels darstellen. Wie zum Beispiel bei 4k zu FullHD.

Die Frage ist nur warum einen Monitor mit hoher Auflösung holen wenn man nicht vorhat in den kommenden Jahren immer sehr starke Grafikkarten zu kaufen.
Das ist ja so als kauft man eine riesen Villa und plant nur Möbel für eine 3 Zimmer Wohnung.


----------



## delobre (2. September 2015)

*AW: Mit 1440p Monitor Full HD Titel spielen? Qualitätsverlust?*



Joim schrieb:


> Am besten sieht es noch aus wenn es genau 4:1 ist. Also 4 Pixel des Montiors zusammen 1 Pixel des Spiels darstellen. Wie zum Beispiel bei 4k zu FullHD.
> 
> Die Frage ist nur warum einen Monitor mit hoher Auflösung holen wenn man nicht vorhat in den kommenden Jahren immer sehr starke Grafikkarten zu kaufen.
> Das ist ja so als kauft man eine riesen Villa und plant nur Möbel für eine 3 Zimmer Wohnung.



Werde mir nächstes Jahr eine Nvidia Pascal Grafikkarte gönnen  Vermutlich ein Nachfolger der 980ti.


----------



## Madfurion (2. September 2015)

*AW: Mit 1440p Monitor Full HD Titel spielen? Qualitätsverlust?*

Der Dell hat eigtl eine gute Interpolation. Wenn dir das Bild zu verwaschen ist kannst du kannst du 1080p ohne Vollbild spielen, hast dann halt die Ränder.


----------



## Roli (3. September 2015)

*AW: Mit 1440p Monitor Full HD Titel spielen? Qualitätsverlust?*

Moin,

gilt das so auch, wenn man auf einem UHD-Monitor mit WQHD-Auflösung spielt?


----------



## Roli (3. September 2015)

*AW: Mit 1440p Monitor Full HD Titel spielen? Qualitätsverlust?*

Doppelpost, Bild gehört hier nicht hin


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Mit 1440p Monitor Full HD Titel spielen? Qualitätsverlust?*



Roli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh, oh. ..das unten rechts würde mich aber ärgern.


----------

